# Countax D18/50 won't move.



## brendanjohn (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, 
Just bought a Countax D18/50 Garden Tractor - 2001.
It was working fine then I get on, start it up and when I push both forward and reverse pedals nothings happens! I 'm thinking that maybe some connecting bar has got unhooked but would welcome any advice.
Thanks
Brendan


----------



## brendanjohn (Jul 8, 2017)

brendanjohn said:


> Hi,
> Just bought a Countax D18/50 Garden Tractor - 2001.
> It was working fine then I get on, start it up and when I push both forward and reverse pedals nothings happens! I 'm thinking that maybe some connecting bar has got unhooked but would welcome any advice.
> Thanks
> Brendan


HI,
Just had a look underneath and the higher (longer) belt has come adrift - I imagine that's the problem, but it seems impossible to put back - the forward thing it goes round is fixed and very hard to get at.
Any advice?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Back to the left of the hitch is a lever that releases the pressure circuit on the hydrostatic transmission. Turn the tractor engine off and push that lever all the way in. Start and see if that corrected the problem.


----------



## brendanjohn (Jul 8, 2017)

Dear RC - many thanks - but just looked underneath and the higher (longer) belt has come adrift - I imagine that's the problem, but it seems impossible to put back - the forward thing it goes round is fixed and very hard to get at.
As there's zero effect on pushing the pedals then I imagine the belt is more likely to be the problem than the hydrostatic transmission - though to be honest I am an utter beginner in all this!
Any thoughts?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Responded before your last post regarding the main drive belt. Do you have the Operator's Manual? It is pretty helpful for removing the deck and drive belt for that assembly.

You need to remove the cutter deck, the cutter drive belt, and slide all that assembly out of the way.

If you can lift the tractor high enough safely it is possible to remove the old belt and thread in the new one from the bottom. You will see all the linkages and tensioner components that have to be unhooked, moved, etc.

It is generally easier for most homeowners to remove the fenders and floorboard unit once the mower deck has been removed, then you will be able to see the tensioner and pulleys for the drive belt and can reach everything from the top. 

The replacement belt is a A98 Dayco Super II.


----------



## brendanjohn (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi
thanks for such a quick and full reply.
Bit put off by what the operators manual says! I quote
"If you undertake to replace a belt yourself you must be VERY careful that the ....tension is set accurately"
It then tells you how to get the correct tension (applying a 2KG pulls to check it etc. seems very tricky).
The belt you mentioned is a Transmission Drive Belt - but nowhere in the manual does it mention this - does this need to be tensioned correctly?
Is this really a job for the professional - I really don't want it to be but it sounds difficult and technical!
Brendan


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, the drive belt requires tensioning. Those instructions are in the professional repair manual, but similar to what is required with the deck belt. Most professionals tension the belts by feel, but that is an acquired skill from working on belt driven equipment.

If the work required is new to you, I recommend you go to a professional. These are excellent tractors, and a few bucks for professional help is generally very cost effective on something that will last another twenty years with good maintenance.


----------



## brendanjohn (Jul 8, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Yes, the drive belt requires tensioning. Those instructions are in the professional repair manual, but similar to what is required with the deck belt. Most professionals tension the belts by feel, but that is an acquired skill from working on belt driven equipment.
> 
> If the work required is new to you, I recommend you go to a professional. These are excellent tractors, and a few bucks for professional help is generally very cost effective on something that will last another twenty years with good maintenance.


Many thanks for all the time you've spent on this - good advice which I shall follow - all I need now is to find a nearby mechanic to do the work (I live in VERY rural France!). 
cheers
Brendan


----------



## brendanjohn (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry, RC, one last question - if the transmission belt came off do I assume it needs to be replaced (it has several nicks in it). Could I not simply release the tension lever and replace the belt? I only ask this because of the possible difficulties involved in getting a local professional to do it.
Thanks


----------

